
Rescuing America's roadside giants - rmason
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-36534695
======
rmason
I feel in Michigan growing up we missed some of this era. However we still
have:

Paul Bunyan and babe:

[http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2125](http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2125)

The UniRoyal Tire

[http://www.uniroyaltires.com/about/gianttire.html](http://www.uniroyaltires.com/about/gianttire.html)

World's largest stove (sadly it burned after being restored)

[http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-world-s-largest-
stove](http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-world-s-largest-stove)

Last my beloved alma mater's Sparty of which there are now two

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparty](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparty)

